# If you had to change your personality type for a day...



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm an INTP.

I think I'd want to choose a type as different from me as possible, so that I could get the absolute most out of the experience. I wanna know what it's like to be an extravert, and a sensor, and a feeler, and a judger, but I also wanna know what it's like to use Fi/Te and Ni/Se. Obviously these are not all compatible. Maybe ESFP?


----------



## littleredstreak (Jan 14, 2014)

INFJ 

I'd want to switch to ENFP. I feel like they're the most genuine


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm an INTP. I would like to be an INFJ for a day so I can at least begin to understand more people around me whilst keeping a mostly low profile.


----------



## Vegetable (Jan 3, 2013)

ENFP.

I think that I'd really like to be an INTP for a day. I feel like I understand them the least, so it'd be a learning experience. I also really hope that that personality would bleed into mine, since I adore them. I'm thinking of two people in particular that I admire, I have to admit. I'd love to be an ENTP too, actually… but I think the benefits of being an introvert for a day would be many. I might even learn how to shut up heheheheh (probably not).

I just want to try being logical and quiet.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

INTP

I would pick ESFP because there my least favourite type and I don't really get along with them.
Ti and Se are basically on the opposite sides of the spectrum. 
Ti - Very detected from the world.
Se- Very attached to the world.

So I'd like to see what things are like from there prospective for a day.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I am an INFJ. 

If I could, I would be an ENFP. I guess I feel that my inner-voice is ENFP-ish and I relate to them a lot, but I'm not an ENFP in actuality. I am so wrapped up in Ni and motivated by Fe, but then I feel like being an ENFP would in a sense also be authentic to myself. 

I have no idea if that makes sense.


----------



## rainydaze (Apr 5, 2014)

INTJ here.

I'd like to be in an ESFP's or ESTP's shoes for a day...or a week maybe....


----------



## IndigoCopper (Apr 21, 2013)

INFP

I'd want to be an ENFP. I'd really love to be an extrovert & easily meet new people, but I still think they stay independently true to themselves. The ones I've known are so open to new experiences and are the life of the party. It seems nice.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

INFP.
ENFJ... I want those awesome people skills


----------



## littleredstreak (Jan 14, 2014)

You should make this a poll and see which type is most popular!


----------



## zKyuu (Apr 10, 2014)

INFJ -> ISTJ, spend too much time in the clouds gotta come down some time.

Also no one wants to be an INFJ, I guess its because anyone that did want to be an INFJ just poses as one already.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm INFP

ESTP or ISTP. I really want to experience what it is to be in the present moment and not have my feelings influence my life too much. all of their functions are the opposite of mine. I think it might be like living in a completely different world.


----------



## Halcyone (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm INFJ, and I'd be curious to see what it's like to be an ENFP. Got to approach the shadow functions one way or another


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

ENTP

I'd go ISFJ, because it's the exact opposite to my type.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

INTJ

Probably ENTP. I'd be able to experience the entire range of functions much more vividly than very vague experiences with them. Gain a better understanding of the thought process of others.

Slight chance I'd spend the day deeply confused.


----------



## Anfie24 (Dec 25, 2013)

INTJ

I'd be an ENTJ for a day, for that little extra Te boost. 
I could really use it right now.

INTJ: Ni, Te, Fi, Se.
ENTJ: Te, Ni, Se, Fi.


----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

INTJ, to see how Ni-Te-Fi-Se work in place of Ne-Ti-Fe-Si.


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

INTJ.

INTP to understand better my INTP friend and feel Ti-Ne-Si and a stupid Fe. 
ENFJ to understand better Fe and spit on it.

If I have to change my type forever... Maybe INFP. I have an INFP friend who can teach me how feeling hated.


----------



## Emagineeric (Jan 16, 2014)

INTJ to ISTJ.


----------



## Gloster (Apr 14, 2014)

INTJ to ENFP.


----------



## meliz (Jan 20, 2014)

I would change to INTJ. I'm interested about how INTJs "work" so I think why not?


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

INTJ.

I want to try ENTP for a day...their Ne/Ti is fascinating and interesting to go into for a day.


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

INFJ.

I'd like to switch to ENFJ for a day. I look at my ENFJ mother and she that she isn't that much different from me, personality wise, despite her being an extrovert. I'd really like to be in the shoes of an extrovert for a day, just to see what it's like.


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

INTP, I'd want to be ENFP.


----------



## entheos (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm INFP and I'd change into ENTP. I'm fascinated by their mind, even if they drive me insane, it's the most bizarre thing. I need to know what it's like to be one, see the world thru their eyes. Also, I'd be very excited about not being so scared of the world and about displaying a behavior like theirs and not caring about consequences.


----------



## Sellok (Jun 19, 2014)

I am INTP. 

I don't think I would be able to be an F, though I am curious how they are able to function. I suspect if I chose a feeler type I would be somewhat like Data when he first got the emotion chip installed.

I would probably choose a J type, most likely INTJ, that way I would similar to my current self but with the drive to finish things I plan. Imagine all the things I wouldn't have to do anymore once I returned to normal.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ENFP then I would go around and start hugging all the INTJ's starting with @Scarab


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

ESFJ to know what it would be like to have Fe as a dominant function, and to fully appreciate @vinniebob's hug.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> ESFJ to know what it would be like to have Fe as a dominant function, and to fully appreciate @vinniebob's hug.


I like your style kid, you got potential


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> I like your style kid, you got potential


Unlimited potential.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

I think if someone became INTP for a day would drive insane, to much info in our heads.


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

ISTJ, because I just want to _know._
*must discover what Si-Te is*


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> I think if someone became INTP for a day would drive insane, to much info in our heads.


Psst come to this side...


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nobody can be an INTP for a day. Nobody. It would be like looking at an object of non-euclidean geometry.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*I'm an ISFJ, which I enjoy, but, if I were to choose another type for a day, I would pick ENFP. They always seem to be having so much fun! *:crazy:


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would stay the same why change? I might consider changing genders for a day but not my personality lol


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

INFP.

Any typing that will help me more easily get work gone (ENTJ or ISFP).


----------



## VirtualMuffin (Dec 25, 2013)

Probably a healthy ENTJ. I think an immature version of this personality would be hell once I go back to my original personality though.

Be interesting to see how different it feels to be an extraverted thinker rather than an introverted feeler.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

INFJ.
I think I'd try out ENTJ, yeah...would be fun to be assertive and intimidating just once as that's something I don't think I'll ever be. :S

Either that or ESTX anyway. I'd love to have an experience of every letter really (I wonder what it's like to be a sensor and a thinker? lol), so it's almost worth opting to be the exact opposite just for a day.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

SciVoid said:


> Nobody can be an INTP for a day. Nobody. It would be like looking at an object of non-euclidean geometry.


? is that why INTPs look spaced-out

btw, Einstein's General Relativity theory tells us gravity is the result of the curvature of space-time, so observable objects, like the sun, _are_ "objects of non-Euclidean geometry"

? see what you learn in Home Ec
? bet you didn't know house wives knew advanced physics, huh

oh, and I'd like to be an INTP for a day, just to see what space-time really looks like


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ESTP just so I have unlimited energy and do almost every physical thing in a day (plus still retaining my subjective but logical frameworks and structures).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Only for a day? Damn.... ENTJ. It would help a lot if I could just get shit done.


----------

